# Worth the money?



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Are these cheap tools worth it, or will they break on first use? Anybody had any experience?

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231595642784


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Are these cheap tools worth it, or will they break on first use? Anybody had any experience?
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231595642784


 they look like the dies are threaded,they are nylon and the threads strip. have a look for similar ones with threaded brass inserts in the dies, the are a bit tougher and also sit flatter IMO and cost the same i think


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> they look like the dies are threaded,they are nylon and the threads strip. have a look for similar ones with threaded brass inserts in the dies, the are a bit tougher and also sit flatter IMO and cost the same i think


 Cheers Bruce :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

They are chinese and you should be able to find for a few pounds more a version with metal dies instead of plastic.

Speaking of these presses, does anyone think I could straighten a bezel with this ? I have a bezel that was supposed to be tough from a well known watch brand but in reality it's probably an alloy of steel and other softer metals and I need to straighten it back after a botched bezel removing operation.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorted...metal die version ordered. Cheers gents.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Cheers Bruce :thumbsup:


 this is probably a better option, but not great quality, will do a few jobs though

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watchmaker-Tool-Watch-Press-Set-Back-Case-Closer-Crystal-Glass-Fitting-18-50mm-/262355715579?hash=item3d159e85fb:g:V9MAAOSwI3RW-AOk



gimli said:


> They are chinese and you should be able to find for a few pounds more a version with metal dies instead of plastic.
> 
> Speaking of these presses, does anyone think I could straighten a bezel with this ? I have a bezel that was supposed to be tough from a well known watch brand but in reality it's probably an alloy of steel and other softer metals and I need to straighten it back after a botched bezel removing operation.


 if the dies are nylon it should work without marking


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> this is probably a better option, but not great quality, will do a few jobs though
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watchmaker-Tool-Watch-Press-Set-Back-Case-Closer-Crystal-Glass-Fitting-18-50mm-/262355715579?hash=item3d159e85fb:g:V9MAAOSwI3RW-AOk
> 
> if the dies are nylon it should work without marking


 That's the one I ordered....to be honest, it will probably be used a handful of times when using my own brute force to snap the case back on doesn't work.

And I have a Seiko 5 that could do with a new crystal, so might be brave and try and replace it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> That's the one I ordered....to be honest, it will probably be used a handful of times when using my own brute force to snap the case back on doesn't work.
> 
> And I have a Seiko 5 that could do with a new crystal, so might be brave and try and replace it.


 should do the job :thumbsup: and if it breaks its cheap, the main tool wont but the dies might, you can buy dearer replacements though


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I got a Chinese strap adjuster on ebay. It broke immediately. They appear to have invented the worst steel I have ever seen in my life so I would get high end tools next time and advise you do the same maybe.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Same press as I bought for a 1 off job, did it well enough for the price.


----------

